# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  LINEAR FM 7 Watt

## TAKHS

Εχει κανεισ τισ ακριβεσ διαστασεισ τησ πλακετασ του λινεαρ 7 BAT με το 2sc1971  :Question:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Γειά. Θέλω να σου πώ για αυτό το Broadband linear οτι με ένα φίλο το κάναμε να δουλεψει με άλλο τρανζίστορ της σειράς 2sc το οποίο έβγαλε για πλάκα 20 βάτ με Pin δηλαδή με είσοδο 1 Watt. Kανονική τροφοδότηση του τρανζίστορ που δίνει ο κατασκευσαστής είναι 3W και έξοδο τότε 30W, 
Οταν είδαμε στην γέφυρά στασίμων 20W και να τραβάει 1amperere ρεύμα με το πολύμετρο σε σειρά μείναμε με ανοιχτό το στόμα. Το τρανζίστορ ήταν κυριολεκτικά ψυγείο και η όλη κατασκευή της πλακέτας πραγματικά αξίζει τον κόπο. Αρκεί να σου πώ οτι το Dummy load μας 40W αντιστάσεις έκαιγε σαν κολλητήρι... 
Πάντα σε πλακέτα διπλής όψης για να παίξουν και οι χωρητικότητες που κάνουν τα πηνία στη μία όψη με την γείωση στην άλλη. Όταν λέμε Broadband εννοούμε Broadband χωρίς να ρυθμίζεις τρίμμερ και ιστορίες. Μία ιδέα που είχα και σου την παραθέτω είναι γιατί να μην μπεί σε ένα μεταλλικό κουτάκι το λίνεαρ και να τροφοδοτηθεί όπως οι ενυσχιτές κεραίας? Έτσι θα έχουμε λιγότερη απώλεια απο το καλώδιο της κεραίας. Τέλος παντων θεωρητικά πάντα γιατι παίζουνε και άλλα 
Ελπίζω να μη σε κουρασα. 
πάντως η πλακέτα αξίζει τον κόπο σίγουρα...

----------


## TAKHS

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση τελικα βρηκα και τισ διαστασησ τησ πλακετασ 55χ5 χιλιοστα παχοσ1.1 την εβγαλα κιολασ.Αυριο μονταρω υλικα και τεσταρω,το ιδιο κυκλωμα το ειχα βγαλει και ποιο παλια σαν ντριβερ αλλα τοτεσ ηταν αλλη εποχη.Εδω τωρα βγενω με 2 μρφ317 παραλληλα γηρω στα 180 με 200 βαττ σην μια 5_8 κολινεαρ και σαρωνο αλλα εδω πανω δεν ηπαρχουω ερασητεχνεσ οπωσ στα δικαμασ μερη.Ειμαι μονοσ 104.0 ηταν η μονη συχνοτητα που ηταν ελευθερη μεχρι την δανια και στα γηρω περηχωρα,Ξερω οτι με ακουνε τα βραδακια και αναπωλο στην δεκαετια του80 για καμια συνομηλια...Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου και παλι. :)

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση τελικα βρηκα και τισ διαστασησ τησ πλακετασ 55χ5 χιλιοστα παχοσ1.1 την εβγαλα κιολασ.Αυριο μονταρω υλικα και τεσταρω,το ιδιο κυκλωμα το ειχα βγαλει και ποιο παλια σαν ντριβερ αλλα τοτεσ ηταν αλλη εποχη.Εδω τωρα βγενω με 2 μρφ317 παραλληλα γηρω στα 180 με 200 βαττ σην μια 5_8 κολινεαρ και σαρωνο αλλα εδω πανω δεν ηπαρχουω ερασητεχνεσ οπωσ στα δικαμασ μερη.Ειμαι μονοσ 104.0 ηταν η μονη συχνοτητα που ηταν ελευθερη μεχρι την δανια και στα γηρω περηχωρα,Ξερω οτι με ακουνε τα βραδακια και αναπωλο στην δεκαετια του80 για καμια συνομηλια...Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου και παλι.



Πολύ σωστό σε βρίσκω με την κολίνεαρ Παναγιώτη! σίγουρα έχει απολαβή καλύτερη απο ένα δίπολο. Αλλά και τα 2 mrf 317 πολύ αισιόδοξα ακούγονται. 
Λοιπόν σάν γέρος που είμαι χρειάζομαι τη μαγκούρα μου. για αυτό κατασκευάζω αυτή τη στιγμή την παρακάτω J-pole κεραία r  :Very Happy:   Τι γνώμη έχεις.
θα μπορούσες να περάσεις κανά σχέδιο με τα mrf 317 ή εδώ ή στο panos_panopoulos@yahoo.gr ή ακόμα και την κολίνεαρ που εκπέμπεις.

*ΥΓ. Δέν ξέρουν εκεί πάνω στη ΣΟΥΗΔΙΑ ακόμα τι σημαίνει Ελληνικό Δαιμόνιο.

----------


## moutoulos

> ... το κάναμε να δουλεψει με άλλο τρανζίστορ της σειράς 2sc το οποίο έβγαλε για πλάκα 20 βάτ



Αναφέρεσε στο επίσης καταπληκτικό 2SC1972   :Wink:  .

----------


## moutoulos

> ... βρηκα και τισ διαστασησ τησ πλακετασ 55χ5 χιλιοστα



 :Shame on you:   ,  οι σωστές διαστάσεις είναι τις πλακέτας 77 x 56 mm   :Wink:  .

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από panos_panopoulos
> 
> ... το κάναμε να δουλεψει με άλλο τρανζίστορ της σειράς 2sc το οποίο έβγαλε για πλάκα 20 βάτ
> 
> 
> 
> Αναφέρεσε στο επίσης καταπληκτικό 2SC1972   .



Όχι φίλε μου αναφέρομαι στο 2SC2629. το οποίο μας το χάρισε κάποιος φίλος μας που το είχε περισσευούμενο. τώρα θα σκάσει απο τη ζήλια του.  :Wink: 
χαρακτηριστικά του 20:1 στάσιμα ! ( καλο) τροφοδοσία 12v δές και μία λεπτομέρεια απο το pdf με τα χαρακτηριστικά του: με 5w είσοδο σκαρφαλώνει στα 52W  έξοδο στα 16v.

Τι γνώμη έχεις για την κεραία που θα φτιάξω με χαλκοσωλήνες;

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από TAKHS
> 
> ... βρηκα και τισ διαστασησ τησ πλακετασ 55χ5 χιλιοστα
> 
> 
> 
>   ,  οι σωστές διαστάσεις είναι τις πλακέτας 77 x 56 mm   .



Θα συμφωνήσω. οι σωστές διαστάσεις είναι ακριβώς 77 x 56 mm !

----------


## kostas30

kαι το 2sc1946α ειναι φοβερο

----------


## TAKHS

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΝΟ.ΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΛΙΝΕΑΡ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΗΡΩ ΣΤΑ 5/8 ΝΤΕΣΜΠΕΛ ΑΠΟΛΑΒΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΗΣΜΟ.ΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΗΝΕΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΝΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΑΙΑΣ 8 ΣΠΕΙΡΕΣ ΕΠΑΡΓΕΙΡΟΥ ΣΗΡΜΑΤΟΣ ΔΙΑΜΕΤΡΟΥ 2.5 ΧΙΛΙΟΣΤΑ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΕΤΑΞΗ ΣΠΕΙΡΩΝ 1ΠΟΝΤΟΣ  ΔΙΑΜΕΤΡΟΣ ΠΗΝΕΙΟΥ 22 ΧΙΛΙΟΣΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΠΗΡΗΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΕΦΛΟΝ  ΤΟ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΗΡΗΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 12 ΠΟΝΤΟΙ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΑΚΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΗΝΕΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΛΗΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΝΕΚΤΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΣΤΗΓΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΛΙΝΕΑΡ.ΤΟ ΜΑΣΤΗΓΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΠΛΟ  ΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ  ΑΛΟΥΜΗΝΙΟΥ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΜΕΤΡΟ 22 ΧΙΛΙΟΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΚΟΣ 1.5 ΜΕΤΡΟ ΤΟ ΤΗΧΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΧΟΣ 1.2ΧΙΛΙΟΣΤΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 1.8 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΜΕΤΡΟ 20 ΧΙΛΙΟΣΤΑ  ΚΑΙ ΗΔΙΟ ΠΑΧΟΣ .ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΟΥ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΣΦΗΝΧΤΗΡΑΣ  ΠΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ.ΑΛΛΑΖΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΣΤΗΓΙΟΥ ΣΗΝΤΟΝΗΖΕΙΣ.ΓΗΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΛΙΝΕΑΡ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥ 4 ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΜΗΚΟΥΣ 75 ΠΟΝΤΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΜΕΤΡΟΥ 6,5ΧΙΛΙΟΣΤΑ ΒΗΔΩΜΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΟΡΘΗ ΓΩΝΙΑ ΓΗΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΝΟ ΑΝΑ 90 ΜΗΡΕΣ Ο ΚΟΝΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΜΕΤΡΟ 7 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΥΨΟΣ 5  Ο ΠΗΡΗΝΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΡΙΓΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΣΤΗΓΙΟ.ΤΗΝ ΚΟΛΙΝΕΑΡ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΛΙΚΑΡΙ ΣΤΗ ΚΥΨΕΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΚΟΛΙΝΕΑΡ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΦΕΜΙΚΑ
ΕΙΧΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΓΚΕΛΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΕΚΛΟΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ 504 ΑΥΤΟΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΑ.ΣΥΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΕΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΕΣ ΕΚΛΟΓΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΡΕΙΣ.ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΗ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΠΗΣΤΕΒΩ ΟΜΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΒΑΡΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΞΗΖΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΚΗΜΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΡΦ ΘΑ ΕΠΗΣΤΡΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ,ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ 200ΒΑΤ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΛΙΓΙΑΝΗ ΙΔΕΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ
ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΤΑ ΜΡΦ ΤΡΑΒΑΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΤΟΥΣ 10/12ΑΜΠΕΡ ΣΤΑ 24/28ΒΟΛΤ ΑΣΗΜΦΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ευχαριστώ πάναγιώτη για την απάντηση. Να πώ κάτι για την προσαρμογή BALUN μου είπε αυτός ο φίλος οτι λίγο πρίν την τροφοδοσία της κεραίας εάν περάσεις ανάμεσα στο καλώδιο 50ωμ μια χοντρή χάντρα φερρίτη (χοντρό δαχτυλίδι φερρίτη που το βρίσκεις σε μεγάλα πηνία) έχεις έτοιμη και την προσαρμογή σου χωρίς τρεξίματα. Μετά παίζεις πάνω κάτω με τα στάσιμα και το σημείο της τροφοδοσίας (στην  co-linear jpole). 


Κώστα καλό πρέπει να είναι και αυτό το τρανζίστορ. Κάπου είχα διαβάσει προτείνεις καλώδιο Η-1000 για τροφοδοσία κεραίας. μεχρί πόσα βάτ αντέχει χωρίς να ''τσιχλιάζει'' ξέρεις να λιώνει?

----------


## TAKHS

ΠΑΝΟ ΕΔΩ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ ΜΠΑΛΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ 4ΣΕ1 ΡΗΞΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΝΟΩ
www.geocities.com/.../ Lab/5185/circuit2.html

----------


## electron

Σχετικά με την j pole είχαμε κάνει λόγο και παλιότερα και το συμπέρασμα ήταν ότι δεν είναι μια κεραία πολύ μεγάλων επιδώσεων,τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο ώστε να συγκριθεί και να βγεί ανώτερη από ένα απλό δίπολο με μπαλουν,που πρακτικά έναι και πιο εύκολο στην κατασκευή του.

----------


## ReFas

> Γειά. Θέλω να σου πώ για αυτό το Broadband linear οτι με ένα φίλο το κάναμε να δουλεψει με άλλο τρανζίστορ της σειράς 2sc το οποίο έβγαλε για πλάκα 20 βάτ με Pin δηλαδή με είσοδο 1 Watt. Kανονική τροφοδότηση του τρανζίστορ που δίνει ο κατασκευσαστής είναι 3W και έξοδο τότε 30W, 
> Οταν είδαμε στην γέφυρά στασίμων 20W και να τραβάει 1amperere ρεύμα με το πολύμετρο σε σειρά μείναμε με ανοιχτό το στόμα. Το τρανζίστορ ήταν κυριολεκτικά ψυγείο και η όλη κατασκευή της πλακέτας πραγματικά αξίζει τον κόπο. Αρκεί να σου πώ οτι το Dummy load μας 40W αντιστάσεις έκαιγε σαν κολλητήρι...



Μια διευκρίνηση...με 1 αμπερ ρευμα στα 12V πηρες τα 20W ??

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από panos_panopoulos
> 
> Γειά. Θέλω να σου πώ για αυτό το Broadband linear οτι με ένα φίλο το κάναμε να δουλεψει με άλλο τρανζίστορ της σειράς 2sc το οποίο έβγαλε για πλάκα 20 βάτ με Pin δηλαδή με είσοδο 1 Watt. Kανονική τροφοδότηση του τρανζίστορ που δίνει ο κατασκευσαστής είναι 3W και έξοδο τότε 30W, 
> Οταν είδαμε στην γέφυρά στασίμων 20W και να τραβάει 1amperere ρεύμα με το πολύμετρο σε σειρά μείναμε με ανοιχτό το στόμα. Το τρανζίστορ ήταν κυριολεκτικά ψυγείο και η όλη κατασκευή της πλακέτας πραγματικά αξίζει τον κόπο. Αρκεί να σου πώ οτι το Dummy load μας 40W αντιστάσεις έκαιγε σαν κολλητήρι...
> 
> 
> 
> Μια διευκρίνηση...με 1 αμπερ ρευμα στα 12V πηρες τα 20W ??



Έτσι έγραφε το πολύμετρο ψηφιακό της tele. Δεν ξέρω με προβληματίζει και εμένα

----------


## ReFas

Παιζει και να επηρεαζεται το πολύμετρο οποτε τι να σηζηταμε...
Παντως αν ειναι σωστη η μετρηση τότε κάπου υπαρχει λάθος..και αν υπολογίσω 20W έξοδο, κρύο τρανσίστορ, broadband κύκλωμα και φορτίο να καίει για μένα ειναι καραμπίνα αυτοταλάντωση...
 Αν σε ενδιαφερει ψάχτο λίγο με το ρεύμα θα πρεπει να τραβάς απο 2,5Α και πάνω...βάλε ένα απλο όργανο πίνακα..τα τετράγωνα που μπαινουν στις προσόψεις.

----------

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από ReFas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από panos_panopoulos
> ...



Βρε φιλε ΠΩΣ εβαλες ενα 2SC2629 σε μια πλακετα για 2SC1971 οταν το κελυφος τους διαφερει εντελως  :Question:   Μου μοιαζει οτι μετατρεψατε την πλακετα ή οτι μιλας για αλλο σχεδιο αφου δεν ταιριαζει με τιποτα  :Exclamation:   Και αν την αλλαξατε μετατρεποντας την για να "κατσει" το 2SC2629 τοτε φτιαξατε κατι αλλο που μαλλον για αυτοταλαντωτο δειχνει  :Exclamation:  
Το 2SC1972 θα εμπαινε αλλα και παλι θα ηθελε αλλαγες ΟΛΟ το κυκλωμα αφου εχει διαφορετικα χαρακτηριστικα...

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από panos_panopoulos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από ReFas
> ...



μετατροπή στην πλακέτα κάναμε. ακόμα και στις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων για να είναι ίδιες με τις απαιτήσεις του νέου τρ. τελικα δούλεψε και έιναι καθαρό, τώρα τι αυτοταλάντωτο λέτε δέν ξέρω.  να και μία λεπτομέρεια της νέας βάσης του τρανζ.

----------

> Έτσι έγραφε το πολύμετρο ψηφιακό της tele. Δεν ξέρω με προβληματίζει και εμένα



Αρα αλλαξατε σχεδον τα παντα... ετσι στεκει εν μερει... Παντως μετρηστε και το ρευμα καποια στιγμη... με ενα καλο οργανο ομως που να δειξει σωστα... Τι γεφυρα ισχυος ειχατε? Bird ή κατι αλλο οταν ειδατε τα 20?

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από panos_panopoulos
> 
> 
> 
> Έτσι έγραφε το πολύμετρο ψηφιακό της tele. Δεν ξέρω με προβληματίζει και εμένα
> 
> 
> 
> Αρα αλλαξατε σχεδον τα παντα... ετσι στεκει εν μερει... Παντως μετρηστε και το ρευμα καποια στιγμη... με ενα καλο οργανο ομως που να δειξει σωστα... Τι γεφυρα ισχυος ειχατε? Bird ή κατι αλλο οταν ειδατε τα 20?



Η γέφυρα είναι η Zetagi μέχρι 1kw να και μία φώτο της που βρήκα στο ιντερνετ. Αύριο θα καθήσω να τα φωτογραφίσω όλα και να τα περάσω. Κάτι ακόμα ξανακάναμε τη μέτρηση σήμερα στις 9 με όργανο με βελόνα και έδειξε 2,5 ampere. Συμπέρασμα... τα ψηφιακά τρελαίνονται απο τη RF.

----------


## COPYLAND

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ .ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ.
ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ .ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ.
> ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ



Γειά Αποστόλη. ετοίμασε την ψηφιακή για αύριο. να φωτογραφήσουμε το λινεαράκι.

(*Σημ. ο Αποστόλης είναι ο προλεγόμενος...)

----------

> Η γέφυρα είναι η Zetagi μέχρι 1kw να και μία φώτο της που βρήκα στο ιντερνετ. Αύριο θα καθήσω να τα φωτογραφίσω όλα και να τα περάσω. Κάτι ακόμα ξανακάναμε τη μέτρηση σήμερα στις 9 με όργανο με βελόνα και έδειξε 2,5 ampere. Συμπέρασμα... τα ψηφιακά τρελαίνονται απο τη RF.



Ετσι στεκει να δινει καμμια 20W  :Exclamation:   Σωστος...  :Wink:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από panos_panopoulos
> 
> 
> Η γέφυρα είναι η Zetagi μέχρι 1kw να και μία φώτο της που βρήκα στο ιντερνετ. Αύριο θα καθήσω να τα φωτογραφίσω όλα και να τα περάσω. Κάτι ακόμα ξανακάναμε τη μέτρηση σήμερα στις 9 με όργανο με βελόνα και έδειξε 2,5 ampere. Συμπέρασμα... τα ψηφιακά τρελαίνονται απο τη RF.
> 
> 
> 
> Ετσι στεκει να δινει καμμια 20W   Σωστος...



 - Μ' άρεσε πως προβληματίστηκες χτές (πές πως τό έγραψα επίτηδες ξέρεις ερώτηση κρίσεως) Λές ώπ ρε φίλε τι μας λές μπαρούφες. Αυτό δείχνει οτι εδώ μέσα δεν είναι τυχαίο φόρουμ... 
Εδώ συναντιούνται όλα τα μεγάλα μυαλά. 

- Αποστόλη αναμένω τις φωτογραφίες της πλακέτας.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Σχετικά με την j pole είχαμε κάνει λόγο και παλιότερα και το συμπέρασμα ήταν ότι δεν είναι μια κεραία πολύ μεγάλων επιδώσεων,τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο ώστε να συγκριθεί και να βγεί ανώτερη από ένα απλό δίπολο με μπαλουν,που πρακτικά έναι και πιο εύκολο στην κατασκευή του.



Electron είναι σίγουρο αυτό γιατι απο ότι ξέρω απο τη θεωρία το απλό δίπολο έχει απολαβή 2,15 dbi ενώ η αρίστερη j που επισύναψα έχει 5,1 dbi ενώ η δεξιά 6dbi και κάτι ψηλά.  Την έβαλα στο μάτι γιατί είναι καλή για κάλυψη - απόκρυψη ενώ το δίπολο κάνει μπάμ απο μακριά. Καμινέτο με κόλληση υπάρχει οπότε λέω τι έχω να χάσω, απο το να προσαρμόζω δύο δίπολα σε μηκη κύματος κλπ.

----------


## electron

Aν μιλάς για διάταξη 2 j pole τότε ναι έχει μεγαλύτερη απολαβή από ένα απλό δίπολο και σαφώς καλύτερη καλυψη-απόκρυψη που λέγαμε και στον στρατό  :Smile:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Aν μιλάς για διάταξη 2 j pole τότε ναι έχει μεγαλύτερη απολαβή από ένα απλό δίπολο και σαφώς καλύτερη καλυψη-απόκρυψη που λέγαμε και στον στρατό



Ναί δύο είναι σε μία, τι ενννοώ:
η αριστέρη έχει δύο στελέχη το κάτω μήκος κύματος λ/2 και το πάνω 5/8  του μήκος κύματος (η δεξιά έχει περισσότερα στοιχεία) επομένος με έναν ιστό (μία κατασκευή) έχω και προσαρμογή δύο κεραιών. το πρόβλημα είναι με το συνολικό βάρος του ιστού που μπορεί να λυγίσει το χαλκό με πλευρικό άνεμο. όμως κάπου είδα που βάζουνε τη χαλκοσωλήνα σε pvc για μεγαλύτερη αντοχή.
...Είδωμεν.   :Cool:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

...Ηρθαν οι φωτογραφίες. 
Κύριοι με τιμή σας παρούσιάζω το MODIFICATION του λίνεαρ, και την όλη κατασκευή του πομπού:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Συνεχίζουμε...

----------


## panos_panopoulos

...

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Μια κοντινή λεπτομέρεια του λίνεαρ 
Το Τρανζίστορ, πηνία, πυκνωτές (μπουζί, πλατίνες)  :Very Happy:

----------

> ...



  :Applause:   :OK:  
Αψογος.... 
Θα το δειξω και του Σωτηρη  :Exclamation:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από panos_panopoulos
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
>    
> Αψογος.... 
> Θα το δειξω και του Σωτηρη



Ευχαριστούμε, όλο αυτό ήταν αποτέλεσμα συνεργασίας.
Θέλαμε ένα εξολοκλήρου χειροποίητο μηχάνημα, Broadband που ο χρήστης το μόνο που θα αλλάζει είναι η συχνότητα του ταλαντωτή, δηλαδή θα παίζει μέ ένα μεταβλητό πυκνωτή στη συχνότητα που επιθυμεί.

----------


## radiodj105

> Ευχαριστούμε, όλο αυτό ήταν αποτέλεσμα συνεργασίας.
> Θέλαμε ένα εξολοκλήρου χειροποίητο μηχάνημα, Broadband που ο χρήστης το μόνο που θα αλλάζει είναι η συχνότητα του ταλαντωτή, δηλαδή θα παίζει μέ ένα μεταβλητό πυκνωτή στη συχνότητα που επιθυμεί.



Εδώ μας τα χάλασες μεγάλε. Μπαίνεις-που-μπαίνεις στον κόπο να φτιάξεις το ρημάδι να είναι broadband... τουλάχιστον... ας είναι PLL!

----------


## COPYLAND

Το όλλο σκεπτικό για να φτιαχτεί αυτο το ερασιτεχνικό μηχανάκι,
ξεκίνησε απο μια δημοσίευση ενός ταλλαντωτή με το BF961 (mosfet διπλής πύλης).
Ο σχεδιαστής υποστηρίζει ότι με κατάλληλη πόλωση ο ταλλαντωτής αυτός
πλησιάζει την σταθερότητα του pll.Θέλωντας να δω το κατα πόσο ισχύει αυτό,
τον κατασκεύασα.Οι μετρήσεις μου έδειξαν ότι πραγματικά είναι έτσι.
Έλα που όμως ήταν κρίμα να μείνει ορφανός αυτός ο ταλλαντωτής...!!
Και δώστου στάδια και δώστου στάδια...έφτασα σε αυτό αυτό το αποτέλεσμα.
Σημειοτέων ότι το μόνο υλικό που αγόρασα ήταν το mosfet, και το σασί.
τα υπόλοιπα υλικά υπάρχαν ξεχασμένα απο πολύ παλιά.
Regards.-Αποστόλης

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Το όλλο σκεπτικό για να φτιαχτεί αυτο το ερασιτεχνικό μηχανάκι,
> ξεκίνησε απο μια δημοσίευση ενός ταλλαντωτή με το BF961 (mosfet διπλής πύλης).
> Ο σχεδιαστής υποστηρίζει ότι με κατάλληλη πόλωση ο ταλλαντωτής αυτός
> πλησιάζει την σταθερότητα του pll.Θέλωντας να δω το κατα πόσο ισχύει αυτό,
> τον κατασκεύασα.Οι μετρήσεις μου έδειξαν ότι πραγματικά είναι έτσι.
> Έλα που όμως ήταν κρίμα να μείνει ορφανός αυτός ο ταλλαντωτής...!!
> Και δώστου στάδια και δώστου στάδια...έφτασα σε αυτό αυτό το αποτέλεσμα.
> Σημειοτέων ότι το μόνο υλικό που αγόρασα ήταν το mosfet, και το σασί.
> τα υπόλοιπα υλικά υπάρχαν ξεχασμένα απο πολύ παλιά.
> Regards.-Αποστόλης



Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Αποστόλη, ο ταλαντωτής αυτός άνετα συγκρίνεται σε σταθερότητα με το pll του pira. Δοκιμασμένο και με το συχνόμετρο.
 Γιατί λές ψέμματα Αποστόλη αγόρασες και πλακέτα διπλής όψης με το περιντρόλ και το υδροχλωρικό!

----------


## COPYLAND

ΟΧΙ.ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΦΙΛΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑΝΙΩΣΕ,ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΔΩΣΕ.
ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΝΤΡΟΛ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΞΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΧΑΛΚΩΣΗ.

----------


## NOE

Καλησπερα παιδιά,

Εχει κατασκευασει κανεις το εν λόγω κυκλωμα?

Εφτιαξα την πλακέτα όπως ακριβως ειναι στο προτότυπο σχέδιο, με τις διαστάσεις που αναφέρει, με τον τυπο πλακέτας που αναφέρει και με το τρανζιστορ 2sc1971.

Δεν δούλεψε, δηλαδη στην εισοδο έδινα σημα 88-108 ΜΗΖ/ 0.5WATT και στην έξοδο μου έδινε σχεδον 1 Watt. Το τραζνιστορ είναι ενταξει και είναι και καινουριο! 

Υστερα από πηραματησμους άλαξα τους πυκνωτλες στα stripline κ καταφερα να παρω μεγιστη ισχύ 7Watt αλλά δεν δουλευει broadband, δηλαδη στις συχνότητες 88 εως 108 ΜΗΖ αποδιδει από 4 εως 7 Watt.

Ηθελα να μου πει κάποιος αν το έχει κατασκευάσει και αν του δούλεψε broadband δηλαδή με εισοδο 0.6Watt να αποδίδει σε όλη τη μπάντα φλατ 7-8Watt.Για να επιβεαιώσω ότι δεν έχει κάποιο σφάλμα το σχέδιο.

----------


## amiga

Τι αλαγές έκανες; Εμένα μου παρουσίασε το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

----------

